# PS CS und Geldscheine



## HighCut (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe in irgend einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass es in CS nicht möglich sein soll, Abbildungen von Geldscheinen zu öffnen oder zu bearbeiten. Nicht dass ich das will, aber ist das echt wahr? Habe eh kein CS, aber ich würde sagen dass das eine Einschränkung in meiner Freiheit meines Schaffens ist, wenn ich nicht öffnen und tun kann, was ich will.

Gruß,

Nikolaus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Jo, das stand hier . Ist ein "halber" Fake, ist auch in nem anderen Forum schon getestet worden (einscannen und so), mit negativem Resultat. 
*ABER*
Das eigentliche Ziel dieser "Neuerung" ist das Nichtweiterverarbeiten von verifizierten Bildern der Unternehmen, sprich dieser Leuchtstreifen zB auf der MS-Lizenz. Weiterhin greift dieser Effekt auch erst bei ner Auflösung von ca. 150dpi. 


> aber ich würde sagen dass das eine Einschränkung in meiner Freiheit meines Schaffens ist, wenn ich nicht öffnen und tun kann, was ich will.



*rofl*, Du bist dann im Begriff eine Straftat zu begehen. Du darfst doch auch keine Waffe ohne Waffenschein benutzen, oder bist Du da auch in Deiner persönlichen Freiheit verletzt, wenn Du dies nicht tun darfst? 

mfG ALF


----------



## HighCut (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

naja, warum sollte ich keinen Geldschein einscannen dürfen? Keine Ahnung, ist es verboten? Ich meine, so lange ich ihn nicht ausdrucke oder sonst wie verbreite. Das mit den Waffen ist ein anders Blatt. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, auch wenn es hier nicht hingehört, ja, das Deutsche Waffenrecht ist extrem Fehlerhaft und unlogisch. Damit beschäftige ich mich schon etwas länger ;-)

Gruß,

Nikolaus


----------



## Mtbdesk (6. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Leider war Adobe da wohl nich ganz so konsequent - auch wenn ich mich da jetzt rechtlich gesehn aufs Glatteis begeben sollte.
Wird die Banknote über ein anderes Programm eingescannt (PS6 zum Beispiel) und abgespeichert, so läßt sich das Bild ohne Probleme auch in Photoshop CS öffnen und bearbeiten - vorausgesetzt man benutzt zum abspeichern (in dem Programm mit dem gescannt wurde) das richtige Format.


----------



## mortimer (6. Februar 2004)

Jetzt wollt ich's aber wissen !

Ja tatsächlich, einen mit 300 dpi eingescannten Euroschein macht CS nicht auf.
Nach 10 sec. angestrengtem Nachdenken habe ich aber denoch einen Weg gefunden, mir einen Scan herzustellen. OHNE das Programm zu wechseln.

Mit anderen Worten : das Feature hätten sie sich sparen können. Taugt nichts.

PS für alle braven Staatsbürger : Die Datei ist schon wieder geschreddert ...

mortimer


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Nein......

Es ist nicht verboten, einen Geldschein einzuscannen! 
Es ist auch nicht verboten den Geldschein zu drucken oder in Photoshop zu bearbeiten.

Ein gedruckter Geldschein muss entweder doppelt so groß sein, wie das Original oder nur halb so groß!
Man darf einen Geldschein auch auf dem Computer speichern, sollte ihn allerdings nach beendigung der Grafikarbeiten wieder löschen oder auf einem sicheren Datenträger, wie z.B. einer CD´s Speichern! 
Ausserdem muss er vor Zugriffen Dritter geschützt werden... ich möchte da gleich mal an Kazaa, emule und co erinnern!



> aber ich würde sagen dass das eine Einschränkung in meiner Freiheit meines Schaffens ist, wenn ich nicht öffnen und tun kann, was ich will.



Das sehe ich genau so!
Als MedienDesigner habe ich ein Recht da drauf, eine solch teure Software für Zwecke zu verwenden, die ich selbst bestimme und nicht vom Hersteller unterdrückt wird!
Ausserdem lässt sich diese Sperre umgehen und hält Leute mit negativen Gedanken in diesem Sinne nicht ab! Mich kostet es nur viel Zeit und Geld einen Geldschein einzuscannen und in Photoshop zu bekommen. Die eigentlichen "Täter" werden daran allerdings überhauptnicht gehindert!

Mehr dazu auch unter http://www.designerkompetenz.de!


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

> *rofl*, Du bist dann im Begriff eine Straftat zu begehen. Du darfst doch auch keine Waffe ohne Waffenschein benutzen, oder bist Du da auch in Deiner persönlichen Freiheit verletzt, wenn Du dies nicht tun darfst?



Ich find das überhaupt nicht witzig... Ich möchte dich auch wirklich nicht angreifen, aber...:

1.) Das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied....
2.) Habe ich die Software legal gekauft....
3.) Was ist mit der Werbebranche Die können jetzt keine Schokoladentafeln mit Geldscheindruck mehr herstellen.... zumindest müssen sie sich erst mit Photoshop streiten.
4.) Wie schon gesagt, ist es keine Straftat...
5.) War es nie ein Problem, bis Leute wie du solche Probleme gemacht haben, in dem sie solch nicht qualifizierten Aussagen treffen.

Soll ich noch weiter machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Über Sinn und Unsinn läßt sich streiten. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das Adobe verbietet, aber es ist nun mal so, wir müssen uns dem halt fügen. Wenn Du einen Geldschein einscannen willst, mußt Du halt auf andere Programme zurückgreifen. Und was mit den Schokoladenfirmen passiert ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, ob da nun ein Geldschein drauf ist oder nicht.
Zu Deinem fünften Punkt sag ich mal nicht außer  

Mit der Straftat begehen war das so gemeint, dass man ihm etwas Böses unterstellen kann, wenn er die Datei nicht vernichtet, weiterverbreitet, ausdruckt, vervielfältigt und dergleichen.
Ich merke schon, wir 2 werden wohl keine Freunde, wenn man immer und immer über Kleinigkeiten in ein Off-Topic verfallen muß und bilateral diskutiert.  

In diesem Sinne mit frommen Gruß
ALF


----------



## fluessig (6. Februar 2004)

Ich denke es ist hier an der Zeit dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 
Im Prinzip interessiert es keine Sau ob ich mit PS nun Geldscheine bearbeiten kann oder nicht. 

ABER: Es ist ja nicht so, als ob die Veranwortlichen für die Zensur es dabei belassen würden. Gibt man ihnen einmal eine Instrument mit solcher Macht in die Hand, so geben sie es nicht mehr her und keiner kann die sich daraus ergebenden Konsequenzen wirklich absehen. Am Ende kommt die Musikindustrie auf die Idee alle CD Cover auf diese Art zu schützen und bevor ich dann ein Bild scanne oder bearbeite wird jedes mal mit einer 10 Terabyte großen nur online verfügbaren Datenbank abgeglichen - selbstverständlich bleiben wir alle in dem festen Glauben, dass keine weiteren Daten übermittelt werden.

Fazit: Stop dem Zensurwahnsinn - die wissen einfach aus Dummheit nicht wann Schluß ist!


----------



## mortimer (6. Februar 2004)

"Mich kostet es nur viel Zeit und Geld einen Geldschein einzuscannen und in Photoshop zu bekommen."


Nope ! Ist auch mit CS trotteleinfach; Ihr streitet Euch um Kaisers Bart. Aber das soll ja gut für'n Blutdruck sein


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Geht ja auch um prinzipielles!
Das das in geht und wie es geht wird wohl ohne weiteres im Netz stehen! 
Nur das man solche Hürden überhaupt einbaut ist schwachsinn!

@fluessig



> Am Ende kommt die Musikindustrie auf die Idee alle CD Cover auf diese Art zu schützen und bevor ich dann ein Bild scanne oder bearbeite wird jedes mal mit einer 10 Terabyte großen nur online verfügbaren Datenbank abgeglichen - selbstverständlich bleiben wir alle in dem festen Glauben, dass keine weiteren Daten übermittelt werden.



Fall gesichtet, Fall erkannt und gnaaaadddeennlos ausgelöscht!


----------



## mortimer (6. Februar 2004)

Da hast Du recht, aber verantwortlich für solch schwachsinnige Zensurversuche sind meiner Beobachtung nach eher irgendwelche Provinzpolitiker, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber fest davon überzeugt sind, mit Verboten und einem Index alles in den Griff zu kriegen. Die Programmierer wissen ohnehin, dass es hoffnungslos ist. 
CS ist noch nicht lange am Markt, und doch kannst Du Dir jetzt schon die Cracks besorgen. 
Die Idee mit der Geldscheinerkennung hat doch auch bei den Farbkopierern nichts gebracht, aber vergiß nicht, dass vielen Leuten einer abgeht, wenn sie nur etwas VERBIETEN können, obs nun Sinn macht oder nicht.



mortimer


----------



## Flame (7. Februar 2004)

Tja, das Prob ist es eben, das viele nicht nur den Finger nehmen, sondern die ganze Hand.

Ihr regt Euch darüber auf, zensiert zu werden. Aber machen tut ihr nichts.
Es gibt so viele Beispiele, wo sich alle aufregen und am Ende mit dem Kauf und der Benutzung der angemeckerten Gegenstände doch wieder klein bei geben.

Bsp 1) Alle reden über Zensur, wenn die Musikindutrie das Rechtemanagement verschärft. Sie wissen, wie oft, wo und wann Du Deine Songs hörst.

Bsp2) Photoshop mit der Scansperre. So könnten die auch prüfen, wer was wie wo scannt. (gekennzeichnete Motive wie Hologramme etc. vorrausgesetzt)

Bsp3) neues Gesetz gegen Umgehung des Kopierschutzes.

Das sind alles solche Beispiele, wo so viele aufschreien. Aber am Ende kaufen alle CD`s, Programme und hören Musik. Und damit weiß die Industrie, das sie so weiter machen kann, weil eh alle klein bei geben.
Mann müsste mit Boykott reagieren! Das ist der einzige Weg.

Und aufregen kann man sich ja schonmal. Die Industriegiganten können noch so tolle Datenbanken anlegen. Wenn man offline bleibt, kann die DB verrotten.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## mortimer (8. Februar 2004)

Ihr regt Euch darüber auf, zensiert zu werden. Aber machen tut ihr nichts.


Woher willst Du das  wissen ?
Mir ist noch keine Audio-CD untergekommen, bei der ich keine Sicherheitskopie anlegen konnte. Glaubst Du im Ernst, ich zahle 10-20€ für eine CD und mach sie mir dann im Auto kaputt ?
Willst Du uns auffordern, keine Programme mehr zu kaufen ? Möglicherweise kann sichs ein 15 jähriger Schüler leisten, nur noch warez einzusetzen. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die mit Programmen wie Photoshop Geld verdienen. Und da finde ich es nur normal, dass ich den Hersteller bezahle 
Natürlich stimmt es, dass uns die Industrie oft verarscht. Aber da kannst Du Dich ja wehren ! Ich hab noch nie ein Programm registriert, weil die mich sonst mit Spam zuschütten. Ich wechsel meine E-mail Adresse ständig, verhindere,  dass mich Programme ausschnüffeln, verwende oft chained proxies,undundund...
Und wenn mich ein Hersteller ZWINGT, ihn zu bescheissen ( CS und Geldschein ) dann tu ichs!  Falls ich dann in der Zelle neben Leuten sitze die auf den Rasen gepinkelt haben, oder deren Tabak seltsam roch - mir auch egal.
Was denkst Du, wie weit die Justiz kommt, wenn sie nur noch Leuten nachjagt, die ein paar mp3s bei Kazaa saugen...
Die Politiker wissen ja noch gar nicht, wo sie sich da von der Industrie haben reinhusten lassen .

HALLELUJAH


----------

